# Help me pick a sailing dinghy



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

I was looking for help from experienced dinghy sailors/owners with picking a sailing dinghy. i am looking for recommendations on make and model and if you know anyone who is selling one put me in touch with them. I prefer some sort of sailing/rowing dinghy as opposed to a sunfish style. 

Here is my wish list
-Less than 150 lbs (i may be taking it out of the water myself)
-Quick and easy to rig
-Mast that breaks down into sections that will fit in my pickup
-will acomodate me somewhat comfortably and on a rare occasion my girlfriend and maybe a little gear (prefer 450 lbs or greater capacity)
-has enough freeboard that i wont get wet from boat wakes
-rows well
-is FAST under sail and a good sailer
-minimal draft (prefer drop down keel)
-prefer a flat bottom for beaching it
-Mast that will fold back while i am under way(I know this is an odd request but this is why. I will be sailing this on the mystic river. lots of low bridges here where i want to be exploring while sailing. Ideal situation i am sailing around and want to go over there but there is a low bridge, i sail close to it, drop the sail, pull a pin and the mast folds back, i row under the bridge, push the mast back up, raise the sail and continue.)
-durable
-tows well behind bigger boat and can be used as a dinghy 
- cheap
- 8 ft or bigger (i feel the 7 ft and smaller models will be too cramped or not have weight carrying capacity) 


Things i dont need/want 
-expensive just because of the name
-good looking (a well built functional boat that looks like crap is preferred to a new looking less quality boat otherwise i will probably be more concerned about scratching it as opposed to having fun with it) (you heard of a rat bike- rusty and old looking but runs perfectly, well a rat dinghy is just fine with me)
-too big to move on my own out of the water
-Mast too tall to transport in my truck

I have done some research and found some that may fit my needs but so far have not found it with all the parts, in my price range, in my location or for some other reason not for me. These are the makes/models i have considered: pilot, dyher 8 ft, skimmar, grumand sailing dinghy (yes rare).

If it were not in perfect shape and needed a little work (cheap parts that are easy to get or some elbow greese, easy fiberglass repair etc) i would be fine with that. 
What boats would fit all or most of my needs and any tips where to look. I have already exhausted craigslist. 

PS the tip back mast is something i have not seen yet but would be functional for me. anybody know of a boat that does that?


----------



## findrichard (Jan 16, 2014)

has enough freeboard that i wont get wet from boat wakes
-rows well
-is FAST under sail and a good sailer
I don't think these requirements exist in a dingy. Have you looked at the dingys west marine sells? I know they have sailing kits for them (or they used to).


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes i know getting wet and some difficulty rowing is gonna happen but i am speaking in terms relative of a dinghy. Some are better than others at the mentioned tasks. I dont have experience in many of these dinks and am looking for info from those that do. 
As far as west marine dinks (i assume walker bay hard dinks) I did have a try in an 8 footer and it just didnt seem very stable to me (and thats without a sailing rig) i can only imagine with a sail and a little wind. I have not been in a 10 footer though. Have you?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Just to be clear you are looking for a boat that is primarily a tender, not a boat that is primarily a sailboat, correct? Dinghy is a confusing work that can apply to both: my 5O5 is a lightweight racing sailboat and my Dyer Dhow is a rowing tender that sails. Both are dinghies.

Since I think you are looking for a tender:
My Dyer Dhow Midget rows great with one, decently with two. It sails great downwind and on a beam, but doesn't point that well upwind. A dinghy with shrouds for the mast and a vang would point a lot better, but would take longer to rig. There is a 9' Dyer Dhow that has a more rigid mast and would do better with 2-3 when rowing. There are two versions of the Midget, one has less freeboard and is a little more wet. I don't find my version (higher freeboard) to be a wet ride.

In Seattle area the Ranger Minto is very common. It rows and sails nicely but is a lot more tender than my Dyer Dhow due to the round hull form. 

I wouldn't want a 150lb dinghy, that is a lot of weight to get up onto the foredeck of the boat when there is a lot of chop. My Midget is about 90lbs and I'd really prefer a 60lb dinghy when putting it onto the boat solo.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

For two and some gear, stay above 9' in length, and 10' would be much better. 

We owned a Cape Dory 10 which we dragged in the back up a pick up for years. In 10', that boat was wonderful under sail or oar! We put many miles on that carrying a family of four(little kids) , some gear and a dog. I see them for sale used ranging from -1k and up. There are quite a few around and whatever you pay, you'll likely get it all back whenever you sell it. 

Centerboard kicks up(as compared to a daggerboard) and Catboat like rudder take it through inches of water. 

The only drawbacks for what your intended use, the mast is tall. But it's easy to pull(light aluminum). 


Because it performs well under sail or oar, it's a little tender. You can capsize a boat like a CD 10 easily if you don't dump the mainsheet quickly. 

The Dyer 9' is a good choice too, but they're usually more $. Not as fast but a better tender than the CD10. The WalkerBay 9' is a pretty good performer under oar and sail. 

Good sailing dinghy's like you're after can be a little tough to find.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

i have a rib as a traveling dink, this new one will be a play boat for sailing practice and killing time while on the water and not going away in the big boat. However i would like the option, something that i can tow or lift in davits would be a nice option to have if going somewhere i would use it. 
10 ft would be nice but i have only found 1 that size available used. How much does the cape dory 10 weigh? Someone mentioned a dyer midget but i think that would be too small for 2 adults to sail in.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

i agree lighter is better but i wanted to set a limit on weight so i stated 150. for the record i would not be lifting it onto the deck but would be pulling it at the dock and carrying it or using a dink dolly to get it to the dink rack. Good point though.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

If this is not being used as a tender at all then I'd suggest looking at performance oriented sailing dinghies, not ones meant as a tender.

It's hard to beat a Laser as a fun boat to sail in. They are really designed for one, but can be sailed with two.


----------



## findrichard (Jan 16, 2014)

Check this out if you haven't already.

Yacht Tender | Portland Pudgy Dinghy

Looks good on paper!


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

TomMaine said:


> For two and some gear, stay above 9' in length, and 10' would be much better.
> 
> We owned a Cape Dory 10 which we dragged in the back up a pick up for years. In 10', that boat was wonderful under sail or oar! We put many miles on that carrying a family of four(little kids) , some gear and a dog. I see them for sale used ranging from -1k and up. There are quite a few around and whatever you pay, you'll likely get it all back whenever you sell it.
> 
> ...


I agree about the CD10. Although the mast is a two part Gunter rig.

CDSOA, Inc. -- CD10

I am thinking of selling mine. It is mid 60s vintage.


----------



## findrichard (Jan 16, 2014)

Beautiful Dingy there Tim.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

can anyone tell me how fast a cape dory 10 and a dyher dow 9 sails (hull speed if they have that for a dinghy or has anyone clocked themselves in these boats) This wont really be a deciding factor but i am just curious.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We have a Dyer Dhow. 9' long. Rows pretty well, even loaded. Sails OK too. Centerboard operated by a lever, with spars that break down into pieces that all fit in the boat. Great for poking around anchorages w/o a motor, though it will take a motor too. Not a planing dinghy, but will carry you to & from without worrying about getting too wet. Not a beautiful Whitehall, but utilitarian and versatile.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

O'Day made a 10' dinghy called the Sprite. It's the little brother to the Widgeon. Certainly a cheaper choice than the Dyer or the CD 10.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Pricing on these dinghies can be all over the place, I don't think brand and model matters that much in the end. My Dyer was $600 with sailing kit. I've seen Ranger Minto (the most common sailing/rowing dinghy by far in Seattle) go from $500 to $2000 with the sailing kit, with $900-$1200 being the most common price range.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a Walker Bay 8. One of these might meet your need. ours is used more for shore to ship runs, Easy to row and fun to sail if your not expecting a racing dinghy.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Tim R. said:


> I agree about the CD10. Although the mast is a two part Gunter rig.
> 
> I am thinking of selling mine. It is mid 60s vintage.


Tease.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

To the person with the c10 possibly for sale. Where are you located and what r you looking to get for it?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

jasonr575 said:


> To the person with the c10 possibly for sale. Where are you located and what r you looking to get for it?


PM sent.


----------



## elgatosunrise (Aug 31, 2007)

i used to use inflatables, but gave it up for the Walker 10 dingy - something nice about bulletproof plastic that doesn't leak.
plus it's very cheap


----------

